
A simple LaTeX framework - piotr-yuxuan
https://github.com/piotr-yuxuan/kiss-latex-mindset
======
chm
So what is this? A glance at the README and it's not obvious what it does.

Also, it would be much nicer to serve an "example" directory instead of a zip
file!

------
copperx
If you're aiming for this, isn't it easier to just use TeX?

